# Those of you in a relationship, how did you meet your S/O?



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Was it awkward when you first met? At what point did you start to feel comfortable with them? Details, details...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Details? Okay...

SAS, when I was a senior in high school. (I'm now going into my junior year of college) I messaged him, genuinely looking for a friend, nothing more. We were friends for several months before we decided to date. I think he had a crush on me for a little while and assumed he had been friend zoned lol, but I just didn't want to rush into anything. About 8 months after we agreed to be a couple, he came to Boston from central NY to meet me and stayed for a week. Right before we first met in person, I was really anxious and freaking out, but once we saw each other we were fine lol. Some awkwardness, but I got comfortable quickly. He was actually the first guy I've been able to talk to so well and be completely comfortable around.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I met her on here but we broke up last week. Visited numerous times and all that. Was great, then ended suddenly.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Online because that's the only way things will ever work out for me.
Going on 2 years, but we still haven't met because neither of us can really afford to travel halfway across the country right now.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

SAS Forum & Chat - Getting virgins laid since 1999 

with that said I met my gf on SAS lol. Awkward at first but quickly warmed up to each other and were holding hands . . and no joke I had an erection the whole time walking around holding hands lol she never noticed though but other people did


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sam1911 said:


> SAS Forum & Chat - Getting virgins laid since 1999
> 
> with that said I met my gf on SAS lol. Awkward at first but quickly warmed up to each other and were holding hands . . and no joke *I had an erection the whole time walking around holding hands lol she never noticed though but other people did*


o.o


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

So...this is basically going to be a SAS-couples thread, it seems. :lol

How cool, all of you. :yay


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Phantasmagorical said:


> So...this is basically going to be a SAS-couples thread, it seems. :lol
> 
> How cool, all of you. :yay


Thanks, yeah I'm kind of tired of the forever alone type threads so I wanted to hear some more uplifting stories.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> o.o


hard to resist when you're touching a beautiful girl and you're a FA virgin :b


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I was left outside in a box and she took me in and fed me and stuff.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I was friends with all of my gfs before we started dating. Usually for many months. Let that stand as a warning to others.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> o.o


That's normal. Everything my girlfriend does turn me on, even wearing gym shorts and a tank top looking like she just woke up. Beautiful


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

We met on a work social club trip. Didn't properly hang out until 6 months later at a party where we hooked up straight away then broke up a month later Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â³ another 3 months passed until our paths crossed again and now we've been together for over 1.5 years plus we're engaged. It's been a bumpy, crazy ride but I love the guy with all heart.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> I was left outside in a box and she took me in and fed me and stuff.


:sus


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

SaladDays said:


> :sus


I'm here to confirm the original statement. I just really like cats.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> I'm here to confirm the original statement. I just really like cats.












What kind of satanic monstrocity doesn't?


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

That cat is clearly evil. Back in its box I say.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

POF. A few weeks until I felt comfortable.

Well to be fair it was more that I could hide behind a computer screen for a few weeks while we were chatting on pof and texting. Then we had a skype session which I was comfortable with as I already knew loads about her.

Then when we met, about a month after we 1st spoke, I felt I knew her so well already and thus there was no awkwardness.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

pete24 said:


> POF. A few weeks until I felt comfortable.
> 
> Well to be fair it was more that I could hide behind a computer screen for a few weeks while we were chatting on pof and texting. Then we had a skype session which I was comfortable with as I already knew loads about her.
> 
> Then when we met, about a month after we 1st spoke, I felt I knew her so well already and thus there was no awkwardness.


I like this method. :yes It helps me feel more comfortable in person.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

On SAS ^.^ hes coming to visit next yearrrr. Cant wait !! ^.^


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

This thread gives me hope


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

SAS. I sense a theme here.

Deets: It was kind of awkward the first time we met because my friend was also there with us cramping our style. Cleared all that up when I told him I was moving into his hotel room.  Anyway, things quickly got comfortable and it felt very natural being together.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> On SAS ^.^ hes coming to visit next yearrrr. Cant wait !! ^.^


:clap Who?


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

U cant guess? Haha


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

And i thought we were too obvious... Haha.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> And i thought we were too obvious... Haha.


Nevermind, I do know. :clap


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

GGTFM said:


> This thread gives me hope


It does the opposite for me. I'd rather hear about people who met their partner off SAS since that isn't an option for me.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It does the opposite for me. I'd rather hear about people who met their partner off SAS since that isn't an option for me.


How come its not an option for you?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

GGTFM said:


> How come its not an option for you?


Without going into too much detail about all the factors one thing I will say is that, as a general rule, I'm attracted to the wrong guys for me - guys who aren't attracted to me. Despite this, I've had slightly more 'luck' (if you can call it that, all things considered,) in real life.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Without going into too much detail about all the factors one thing I will say is that, as a general rule, I'm attracted to the wrong guys for me - guys who aren't attracted to me. Despite this, I've had slightly more 'luck' (if you can call it that, all things considered,) in real life.


But theyve never worked out right? Maybe its best being with someone you know you have alot in common with.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

GGTFM said:


> But theyve never worked out right? Maybe its best being with someone you know you have alot in common with.


-sigh- you have to just take what I said at face value because I really don't want to go into all the details and varying factors that contributed to me posting what I did. Thanks.

I will say though, since you seem to think that this is something I just need persuading on  that more than anything else is the fact that my personality sucks, and on this forum it comes across as sucking even more than it ever has in real life (the absolute worst of me is all over this forum.) And, I don't have the physical appearance to balance that out either.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> -sigh- you have to just take what I said at face value because I really don't want to go into all the details and varying factors that contributed to me posting what I did. Thanks.
> 
> I will say though, since you seem to think that this is something I just need persuading on  that more than anything else is the fact that my personality sucks, and on this forum it comes across as sucking even more than it ever has in real life (the absolute worst of me is all over this forum.) And, I don't have the physical appearance to balance that out either.


Ive seen your posts around here though and dont seem like a bad person. As for being ugly no one can truly be ugly but only insecure.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> persuading on  that more than anything else is the fact that my personality sucks, and on this forum it comes across as sucking even more than it ever has in real life (the absolute worst of me is all over this forum.) And, I don't have the physical appearance to balance that out either.


Your personality doesn't suck on here, you are sweet.

People are a little more unguarded on the internet, however, the 'worst' of you is still a part of you, like it is for everyone, don't get down about it. It is just being honest.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Dre12 said:


> Your personality doesn't suck on here, you are sweet.
> 
> People are a little more unguarded on the internet, however, the 'worst' of you is still a part of you, like it is for everyone, don't get down about it. It is just being honest.


Lol I just don't see it. At least not most of the time. I'm not sure if maybe some people only see certain posts I make? 

I'm often argumentative, opinionated, occasionally aggressive, irritable, melodramatic, whiny. I've just managed to make this thread about me even though it isn't, you know? (on that note not replying from now on lol)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Lol I just don't see it. At least not most of the time. I'm not sure if maybe some people only see certain posts I make?
> 
> I'm often argumentative, opinionated, occasionally aggressive, irritable, melodramatic, whiny. I've just managed to make this thread about me even though it isn't, you know? (on that note not replying from now on lol)


I don't see anything wrong with your personality its good to have spirit


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Lol I just don't see it. At least not most of the time. I'm not sure if maybe some people only see certain posts I make?
> 
> *I'm often argumentative, opinionated, occasionally aggressive, irritable, melodramatic, * whiny. I've just managed to make this thread about me even though it isn't, you know? (on that note not replying from now on lol)


Those are the territories that most people step into when debating online, or IRL if you were Christopher Hitchens!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Plenty of fish


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

My bf started talking to me at college Fall 2013 because I wore a Zelda hoodie, a franchise we liked in common, and also shared two classes. We started out as friends, then began dating 7 months ago.

I met my only ex on POF. Don't plan on ever using that site again if I'm single.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I met my boyfriend on SAS. We were friends for 3-4 months and then started a relationship since we clicked so well. After a year he moved so we could be together. It was a tiny bit awkward when we first met, but that quickly faded.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

We met on SAS just like almost everyone else on this thread. :b The first time we ever called on skype we talked for almost 9 hours straight, and he later told me that was the night he ended up falling in love with me. We also decided to officially become a couple during that call, because I felt the same way too. After about four months of dating his family flew up here because he just happens to be from the same town I am. 

We met in front of my high school during the middle of the night. I was all by myself (I know this is exactly what not to do when meeting someone from the internet) and I saw him from far away. I wasn't sure if it was him, so I was thinking about just walking near him to get a look at his face. But he ended up hearing my footsteps, and turned around and started walking towards me. We ended up hugging for so long, and he surprised me with a kiss right afterwards. I honestly thought it would be awkward and that we'd be too anxious, and have nothing to talk about. But I was wrong. Everything just felt completely natural.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Elov said:


> We met on SAS just like almost everyone else on this thread. :b The first time we ever called on skype we talked for almost 9 hours straight, and he later told me that was the night he ended up falling in love with me. We also decided to officially become a couple during that call, because I felt the same way too. After about four months of dating his family flew up here because he just happens to be from the same town I am.
> 
> We met in front of my high school during the middle of the night. I was all by myself (I know this is exactly what not to do when meeting someone from the internet) and I saw him from far away. I wasn't sure if it was him, so I was thinking about just walking near him to get a look at his face. But he ended up hearing my footsteps, and turned around and started walking towards me. We ended up hugging for so long, and he surprised me with a kiss right afterwards. I honestly thought it would be awkward and that we'd be too anxious, and have nothing to talk about. But I was wrong. Everything just felt completely natural.


Lol nice.Hence proved,real events are good,its just that little ittitating monkey in our brain ****s around so much that it clouds every possible great things,which could go even beyond expectations.Who knows. Where there is love ,there are ways


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Jesuszilla said:


> Plenty of fish


Cool, with so many people on here bemoaning online dating, it's good to hear that it can work.



GGTFM said:


> This thread gives me hope


Me too, it's encouraging.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

seeking777 said:


> Me too, it's encouraging.


It just goes to show that all those people (including me) are wrong when they LDRs never work. It just takes commitment and love from both sides, I wish you luck man


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

@GGTFM Thanks same to you, same to you.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

We met through mutual friends. I was really unsure about my feelings at first because it seemed too good to be true, ya know? Like it went from 0 to 100 in a matter of weeks. Yep things moved pretty quickly but it's still going strong, we're in a loving open relationship. Yep next month makes it 2 years together with my bae, Netflix. 
:heart Netflix 2 death


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Lol I just don't see it. At least not most of the time. I'm not sure if maybe some people only see certain posts I make?
> 
> I'm often argumentative, opinionated, occasionally aggressive, irritable, melodramatic, whiny. I've just managed to make this thread about me even though it isn't, you know? (on that note not replying from now on lol)


I think your personality is sex. Want to have some chips n' dip with me?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Esteban said:


> I think your personality is sex. Want to have some chips n' dip with me?


You're big on the dips, huh?


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You're big on the dips, huh?


Is a skinny dipper naked?


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

We met at work. I had been interested in him for a while. It sure caught me off guard when he asked me out on a date one day, seemingly out of the blue. I later found out that he'd known for a while that I liked him (because of how nervous I seemed around him), and that he liked me too, but he had waited some time to ask me out because he was nervous (as it turned out, he has SA too). What finally did it was when one of our coworkers told him, "Hey, she definitely likes you. You should ask her out." We've been together for a little over two years.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm meeting my future S.O. on a space station orbiting Venus.


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

I met her online. I accused her of posting fake pictures--they looked to good to be real. My skepticism was unfounded lol.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

social worker said:


> I met her online. I accused her of posting fake pictures--they looked to good to be real. My skepticism was unfounded lol.


Nice...I need to try that.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Elov said:


> [...] we talked for almost 9 hours straight, and he later told me that was the night he ended up falling in love with me. We also decided to officially become a couple during that call, because I felt the same way too.
> 
> [...]We ended up hugging for so long, and he surprised me with a kiss right afterwards. I honestly thought it would be awkward and that we'd be too anxious, and have nothing to talk about. But I was wrong. Everything just felt completely natural.


Thats what I want..


----------



## Tanairy (Jan 31, 2013)

Elov said:


> We met on SAS just like almost everyone else on this thread. :b The first time we ever called on skype we talked for almost 9 hours straight, and he later told me that was the night he ended up falling in love with me. We also decided to officially become a couple during that call, because I felt the same way too. After about four months of dating his family flew up here because he just happens to be from the same town I am.
> 
> We met in front of my high school during the middle of the night. I was all by myself (I know this is exactly what not to do when meeting someone from the internet) and I saw him from far away. I wasn't sure if it was him, so I was thinking about just walking near him to get a look at his face. But he ended up hearing my footsteps, and turned around and started walking towards me. We ended up hugging for so long, and he surprised me with a kiss right afterwards. I honestly thought it would be awkward and that we'd be too anxious, and have nothing to talk about. But I was wrong. Everything just felt completely natural.


Thats so sweet


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

pachirisu said:


> Sas, *its almost been a year now*. We met irl on valentines day.


Congrats, I'm glad things seem to be looking up for you.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Elov said:


> We met on SAS just like almost everyone else on this thread. :b The first time we ever called on skype we talked for almost 9 hours straight, and he later told me that was the night he ended up falling in love with me. We also decided to officially become a couple during that call, because I felt the same way too. After about four months of dating his family flew up here because he just happens to be from the same town I am.
> 
> We met in front of my high school during the middle of the night. I was all by myself (I know this is exactly what not to do when meeting someone from the internet) and I saw him from far away. I wasn't sure if it was him, so I was thinking about just walking near him to get a look at his face. But he ended up hearing my footsteps, and turned around and started walking towards me. We ended up hugging for so long, and he surprised me with a kiss right afterwards. I honestly thought it would be awkward and that we'd be too anxious, and have nothing to talk about. But I was wrong. Everything just felt completely natural.


Seriously this is too cute............


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm curious about all the couples who met on this site; do you tell the truth when people ask how you've met?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

veron said:


> I'm curious about all the couples who met on this site; do you tell the truth when people ask how you've met?


Yeah we told our parents. Other people I'm not sure...I know I told everyone we met online, not sure I always mentioned SAS specifically.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

From work. We had known each other for 8 months, but getting close to each other on the last 3. I have a lot of fun with her and she has anxiety too so it's nice to relate that way.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

veron said:


> I'm curious about all the couples who met on this site; do you tell the truth when people ask how you've met?





srschirm said:


> Yeah we told our parents. Other people I'm not sure...I know I told everyone we met online, not sure I always mentioned SAS specifically.


Same. I told my mom we met on a social anxiety forum but to anyone else I say "online." :b


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

mezzoforte said:


> Same. I told my mom we met on a social anxiety forum but to anyone else I say "online." :b


Haha  There are some people I know who would give me grief about being on here....most people I know are older and more social but not into social networking online.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Amethyst Forest said:


> We met at work. I had been interested in him for a while. It sure caught me off guard when he asked me out on a date one day, seemingly out of the blue. I later found out that he'd known for a while that I liked him (because of how nervous I seemed around him), and that he liked me too, but he had waited some time to ask me out because he was nervous (as it turned out, he has SA too). What finally did it was when one of our coworkers told him, "Hey, she definitely likes you. You should ask her out." We've been together for a little over two years.


omg too cute!!! <3


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a question for those of you who met your s/o on SAS. How exactly did that happen? Did you guys see posts from each other then private message? I have a few friends who met people on here and it boggles my mind. I haven't been able to connect with people yet.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

the cheat said:


> I started a thread about how I wanted to move into the wilderness. She read it and liked it. Visited my profile but didn't say anything. I visited hers, looked at some of her posts and thought she was really funny...so I wrote to her. We haven't stopped talking since. :clap


Aw that's really sweet. Congrats


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ImBrittany said:


> I have a question for those of you who met your s/o on SAS. How exactly did that happen? Did you guys see posts from each other then private message? I have a few friends who met people on here and it boggles my mind. I haven't been able to connect with people yet.


Well it certainly doesn't happen every day. In our case, we complimented each other on the "Compliment the person above you" thread in the Positive Thinking section. Then we did the visitor message/private message thing after that. Alas, we're no longer together.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

ImBrittany said:


> I have a question for those of you who met your s/o on SAS. How exactly did that happen? Did you guys see posts from each other then private message? I have a few friends who met people on here and it boggles my mind. I haven't been able to connect with people yet.


For me it happened when I posted something that caught her interest I guess, so she checked out my profile and I checked hers out and saw we had some stuff in common. Then I sent her a pm and as time went on we realised our minds were like, in sync. Bruh.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

srschirm said:


> Well it certainly doesn't happen every day. In our case, we complimented each other on the "Compliment the person above you" thread in the Positive Thinking section. Then we did the visitor message/private message thing after that. Alas, we're no longer together.


Sorry to hear that dude  What went wrong?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

GGTFM said:


> Sorry to hear that dude  What went wrong?


Good question. She came here in late August. Things seemed fine then two days after she got back she ended it. The only reasons I've heard are the types of things you tell someone when you don't really want to tell them. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

SaladDays said:


> What kind of satanic monstrocity doesn't?


That is the cutest thing i have ever laid my eyes upon.



Bunnymoo7 said:


> And i thought we were too obvious... Haha.


Don't worry, you ARE obvious


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

srschirm said:


> Good question. She came here in late August. Things seemed fine then two days after she got back she ended it. The only reasons I've heard are the types of things you tell someone when you don't really want to tell them. Thanks for asking.


Well since you met her here maybe she panicked? I hope all goes well for you in the future though.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

George McFly said:


> Thanks, yeah I'm kind of tired of the forever alone type threads so I wanted to hear some more uplifting stories.


Best thread ever, thanks man


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

GGTFM said:


> Well since you met her here maybe she panicked? I hope all goes well for you in the future though.


What do you mean exactly? Thanks dude.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

srschirm said:


> What do you mean exactly? Thanks dude.


Her SA.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

GGTFM said:


> For me it happened when I posted something that caught her interest I guess, so she checked out my profile and I checked hers out and saw we had some stuff in common. Then I sent her a pm and as time went on we realised our minds were like, in sync. Bruh.


What's your experience like so far with LDRs?


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

pouria19 said:


> Best thread ever, thanks man


Yeah makes me feel hopeful!
Hey Pouria, didn't I see you In as Skype group a while back?


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

ImBrittany said:


> What's your experience like so far with LDRs?


In the past they never worked but then again I didn't really feel anything with them, they were basically there for me to just say I had a girlfriend but with who I'm with now we actually built what have now and we also actually genuinely care for each other tremendously but then again we did only start dating yesterday so I'm gonna tone down my announcements and excitement and just see if it works out after a few months but I actually feel like we share something special here so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

GGTFM said:


> In the past they never worked but then again I didn't really feel anything with them, they were basically there for me to just say I had a girlfriend but with who I'm with now we actually built what have now and we also actually genuinely care for each other tremendously but then again we did only start dating yesterday so I'm gonna tone down my announcements and excitement and just see if it works out after a few months but I actually feel like we share something special here so I'm hoping for the best.


Well I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

ImBrittany said:


> Yeah makes me feel hopeful!
> Hey Pouria, didn't I see you In as Skype group a while back?


Ah yes that's me. :clapDidn't know you were active here


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a question for everyone (and especially those who met their partners on SAS). Were you actually looking for someone to be in a relationship with? Or did you just happen to meet the right person and it caught you off guard?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Phantasmagorical said:


> I have a question for everyone (and especially those who met their partners on SAS). Were you actually looking for someone to be in a relationship with? Or did you just happen to meet the right person and it caught you off guard?


I was looking. When I was single, I would try to be a complete social butterfly online and get to know as many people as possible, to increase my chances of meeting someone. 8)


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Phantasmagorical said:


> I have a question for everyone (and especially those who met their partners on SAS). Were you actually looking for someone to be in a relationship with? Or did you just happen to meet the right person and it caught you off guard?


It was completely a coincidence for me.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

GGTFM said:


> Her SA.


I gotcha. Well, we saw each other 5 times in 13 months, so I don't think it's that. Oh well, I can only focus on the things I can control. Like being a good person for the next gal.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

srschirm said:


> I gotcha. Well, we saw each other 5 times in 13 months, so I don't think it's that. Oh well, I can only focus on the things I can control. Like being a good person for the next gal.


Well I'm glad you seem to be doing better man, just know that we have to go through stupid sh*t in our lives in order for the sweet good sh*t to ease its way in but in the end it's all worth it.


----------

